# Cruze 2013 LED Headlights



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like cheap bulbs to me. I mean, for $20, you get what you pay for. I guarantee the light output pattern is absolutely terrible.

I'm excited to see the DD SL-1, as that might be the best shot at a decent LED drop-in for the car, but they do not offer it for the Cruze yet. You'd still likely be far better off doing an LED or HID projector retrofit.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Almost bought a pair of those. Guy at work had a set and they looked good. Glad I went with a different brand. Now, just waiting for them.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Sounds like cheap bulbs to me. I mean, for $20, you get what you pay for. I guarantee the light output pattern is absolutely terrible.
> 
> I'm excited to see the DD SL-1, as that might be the best shot at a decent LED drop-in for the car, but they do not offer it for the Cruze yet. You'd still likely be far better off doing an LED or HID projector retrofit.


This is what I'm waiting for. I'll be getting these if they're proven to be any good and yellow LEDs for the fogs. Should be a nice combo.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

I'm trying the Beamtech ones. Reviews say they have about the best cutoff for an LED bulb.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Plug and play LEDS are hit or miss especially at that price. You need legit bulbs or you will end up melting stuff. Also retrofit so the light pattern is usable. Having nice looking LED headlights and having them not light up the road in front of you is pointless.


----------



## Prodigy (Feb 7, 2018)

Merc6 said:


> Plug and play LEDS are hit or miss especially at that price. You need legit bulbs or you will end up melting stuff. Also retrofit so the light pattern is usable. Having nice looking LED headlights and having them not light up the road in front of you is pointless.


Yeah, I kinda imagined since they were very cheap and plug and play style headlights, they wouldn't really last long. The lights still light up if I hook them up directly. Do you think its worth installing them and having them to a direct power source with a switch? 

Also what do you mean by retrofit, i'm sort of a noob about these topics.

Thanks


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Prodigy said:


> ...The lights still light up if I hook them up directly. Do you think its worth installing them and having them to a direct power source with a switch?...


Headlights should work with the switch that comes with the car for headlights. If you have to hook them up as auxiliary lights you will spend more than the legit sets on the market trying to make these work.



Prodigy said:


> Also what do you mean by retrofit, i'm sort of a noob about these topics.
> 
> Thanks



Retro fit in short means you (Or a third party that deals with this project pretty much on a weekly basis and should be the recommended route) turn your headlights into something that can use LED or HID lights correctly. What you currently have is hi beams but for short distances vs regular high beams. 

Your pattern should look like this at the end of the day....











Or you can buy projector style headlights at the minimum. 

Examples

https://www.carid.com/2013-chevy-cr...-projector-headlights-drl-bar-1024803521.html

https://www.carid.com/2013-chevy-cruze-headlights/spyder-drl-bar-projector-headlights-284589323.html

https://www.carid.com/2013-chevy-cr...-bar-projector-headlights-leds-284589373.html


At the end of the day, the assemblies above won't fix the issue of the bulb reliability.


----------

